# System Six measurement request



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

If anyone has a 52cm SystemSix, would you please measure the length of the entire seattube, from center of BB to top of seatpost clamp?

Come to think of it, probably anyone with a systemSix could just measure the distance from the top of the top tube to the top of the seatpost clamp, since Cdale has a seattube (center BB to top of TT) measurement on their geometry page.

Need to see if I'll have enough room to run a Thomson setback post.

TIA.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a link to the 2007 SystemSix Geometry website ! It includes a diagram at the bottom of the page.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Thanks, but that just gives BB to top of top tube, doesn't include the bit that sticks up where the clamp is.

No worries, though, got somebody on another forum to measure for me. Looks like 2.9cm for a size 54, suspect it will stay the same for a 52.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a 56cm SystemSix, using data from the chart, here's what I found
Size = seat tube length.

Stand over = 80.1
minus size = - 56.0
Tot. difference 24.1 

BB height for a 56cm 26.8
minus Tot. difference 24.1
portion above the = *2.7cm*
top tube


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

stwok said:


> I have a 56cm SystemSix, using data from the chart, here's what I found
> Size = seat tube length.
> 
> Stand over = 80.1
> ...


That's interesting that it comes close to the same number someone has measured for me on a 54cm SysSix (3.1cm), but seems coincidental.

According to the Cdale chart, your bike has a 54cm seat tube, as measured from BB center to top of top tube (measured size.) Standover doesn't really have anything to do with it, particularly since Cdale TT's have a slight slope.

If you measured your seat tube from center of BB to top of seat clamp, then subtracted 54cm (measured size) you'd come up with the number I'm looking for - which I suspect is the same for all SysSix sizes.

I wish all companies would do truly detailed geo charts like Look does. Look gives you all everything you need and then some:
http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie585.pdf


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Go back to the chart ..... at the bottom look at the Geometry Guide and read the definition of "Size".

My 56cm is a 56 not 54. Stand over height is from the top of the top tube's mid-point to the ground and I don't think the Sys6 has a sloping top tube. My 06 Six13 did and it was very noticeable.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Well, that quote is somewhat contradictory - which is perhaps why that section is omitted from the 08 version. Particularly when you look at what is printed in italics directly above:

"The measured size is from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the top tube along the seat tube axis.
*All sizes have a slightly sloping top tube.*" 
(emphasis mine.)

Also, per that chart, standover height is measured from top of top tube to the ground *measured at the midpoint between head and seat tube.* I still can't see how that is relevant to determining the length of the seat tube portion that extends above the top tube.  But no worries - I don't mean to quibble and do appreciate that you were trying to help me out. :thumbsup: 

In any case, two people on another forum were kind enough to measure their bikes, both with the stock seatpost binder.:

size 54: center BB to top of post binder = 54.9
size 52: center BB to top of post binder = 52.5

So for the 52, the measurement I was looking for is 2.5cm. It is a bit longer, 2.9cm, for the 54.

Most importantly, it means I can run the Thomson post. Unless someone knows of a setback, 31.6, infinite adjust, non-carbon weave (ie, unidirectional carbon or black aluminum) post that comes in under 180g ?


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

stwok said:


> Go back to the chart ..... at the bottom look at the Geometry Guide and read the definition of "Size".
> 
> My 56cm is a 56 not 54. Stand over height is from the top of the top tube's mid-point to the ground and I don't think the Sys6 has a sloping top tube. My 06 Six13 did and it was very noticeable.


well you are wrong because they(caad8, caa9, six13, system6, super6) all have a 2cm difference between size and measured size since 2006. its right there in the brochure and on the website. your 56cm would measure 54cm from center of bb to top tube.


----------

